# Suche ein Framework zur WebStart Programmierung



## dennisftk (28. Mrz 2007)

Hallo, ich wollte mal wissen, ob es ein Framework gibt indem ich einen Client entwickeln kann, der als  WebStart Anwendung ausführt werden soll.

Schön wäre es wenn eine SOAP über SSL Unterstützung schon mit drin wäre...
XML parsen und editieren wäre ein nettes Feature.

Viele von den Frameworks die ich gefunden hab sind Webservice orientiert.
Ich will aber weder irgendwelchen Inhalt in einem Broweser anzeigen oder schnell generieren (wie es zum Beispiel bei Cocoon der Fall ist) und auch keine Webapplikation schreiben wie es Struts bzw. Spring anbietet.

Es sollte einfach ein Client werden der über SOAP mit unserem Server kommuniziert.

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht?
Oder ist mein Wunsch irgendwie zu hochgegriffen?


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2007)

Dazu braucht es kein Framework. Webstart ist lediglich ein Deployment Mechanismus. Webservice hat auch mit Webstart nüscht zu tun, auch nicht mit Webapplikation, ebensowenig wie Webservice etwas mit Webstuhl zu tun hat.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ebensowenig wie Webservice etwas mit Webstuhl zu tun hat.


 :lol:  :toll:


----------

